# "Squeaking" sound....



## beebiz (Nov 5, 2007)

I've read about the different noises that pigeons make. But, I've found no reference to this one. As I sit in the coop and watch/listen to my pigeons, most of them who are vocal make a cooing sound. But, there is one who makes a "squeaking" sound. As he (don't know what sex, but hate to call him "it") is aproaching another pigeon's front, he will make a squeaking sound that lasts about 2 to 3 seconds. As they bob their heads up and down, he and the other pigeon will begin using their bills in a manner that reminds me somewhat of fencing. After a few seconds of this and an occasional squeak, he will move on to another pigeon and repeat the actions. What's going on?? He's the only one out of 20 that does this.

Just curious!!!

Robert


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

How old is he? He might be asking for a feeding.

Pidgey


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

yea sounds like a baby bird not weaned yet and is trying to get someone to feed him!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Some of them have absolutely no shame about it, either. Does he pump his shoulder and wave his wing(s) up and down when he's doing it?

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Robert,

Shame on whoever allowed that poor youngster to be sold without fully being weaned. You can hand feed him a tablespoon of seed until he is completely weaned, poor thing.

I would also make sure he knows where to go to drink, and help him by putting his beak (not nostrils) into the water, he will suck up the water if he knows how to drink. If he drinks he is ready to learn to eat, meanwhile draw his interest to the seed and poke it around awhile, he will learn soon, either out of hunger or curiosity. But DO hand feed him a tablespoon of seed and then make sure he drinks. 

Mealtime is an excellent time for him to catch on watching the other birds eating.


----------



## beebiz (Nov 5, 2007)

You know, I had thought that this guy's actions were probably exactly what you all have said... a young bird that was asking for a feeding.



Pidgey said:


> Some of them have absolutely no shame about it, either. Does he pump his shoulder and wave his wing(s) up and down when he's doing it?
> 
> Pidgey


He usally does pump his shooulders and sometimes does wave his wings up and down. And, you are right about having absolutely no shame about it!!

Oh my Lord!!! Something just dawned on me..... This poor guy may not have eaten or drank anything in *d...a...y...s...!!!!* That really pee's me off!! It makes me want to find the original owner, cage them up, and let them go for a week or so without food or water!!! A sorry, *sorry* SOB!!!!!!



Trees Gray said:


> Robert,
> 
> Shame on whoever allowed that poor youngster to be sold without fully being weaned. You can hand feed him a tablespoon of seed until he is completely weaned, poor thing.
> 
> ...


Okay, I need some help..... *quick*, please!! I don't have any idea how to hand feed a tablespoon of seed to this guy. And, I don't know how to make him drink other than the dipping his beak into the water (have done this with baby chickens). Is that the only method I should try??

Also, keep in mind that these guys are not human "friendly" yet. They were bought at a livestock auction, and I know no history on them or their ages. Since this guy looks (size and all) like any of the other pigeons, should I keep him in a separate and smaller pen so that I can easily identify and catch him.

Sorry I'm so dumb when it comes to pigeons. Learning that this guy is too young to wean and that he has probably had to do without food or water for the better part of a week has litterally hurt me to the core. You all just don't know how mad it has made me at the previous owner.

Please help me help this innocent little one through this crisis!!

Robert


----------



## beebiz (Nov 5, 2007)

beebiz said:


> Okay, I need some help..... quick, please!! I don't have any idea how to hand feed a tablespoon of seed to this guy.


I was angry and flustered when I said this. I know how to hand feed a bird that will sit still and eat out of your hand. What I meant was this.... These guys are not accustomed to having anything to do with a human. Because of this, they will not sit still for anything that has a human attached to! I've tried offering food from my hand, but they quickly take flight to get away from me. Under those circumstances, how do I hand feed this poor guy?? Is there a method that I need to use to force feed him?? If so, how do I do it.... safely (for the bird)??

Thank you all so much for your input and help.

Robert


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You better hydrate him first, if he hasn't drank anything for a day. Gently tip his head down to the water, and immerse the beak in water, not the nostrils. You can see if he is actually drinking or doing nothing.

You can seperate him from the rest and gently wrap him up in a towel, not too tight or loose. This will help calm him. You will have to gently open the beak and put a seed on the tongue and then allow him to swallow. Repeat proceedure. If you use the big seeds like corn and peas, it won't be long until he has swallowed a tablespoon worth. Make sure he drinks water, because if he doesn't he will need water given to him via a dropper or syringe.

You can also soak (soak for 10 minutes) and then drain seeds (with pure water), feed that to him with a tiny spoon, it's mesy but works for those who don't drink on their own. Just soak about a tablespoon as any left overs must be thrown out and the procedure repeated at next feeding.

Then make sure he watches the other birds eat, as this will help him to learn. He should learn in a few days to eat ...either outof hunger, or not enjoying being handled.

It may seem like torture but it isn't, as his bellie is satisfied.


----------



## beebiz (Nov 5, 2007)

Thank you Treesa for "holding my hand" and walking me through that!! As I said before, I have had to help baby chickens learn to drink. And, it is done the same way.

*EXCELLENT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!*

This afternoon, I sat in the coop for a couple of hours. I watched and listened intently. I spotted the youngster going from pigeon to pigeon and begging to be fed. But, this time he only approached two of the others. When he didn't get what he was asking for, he reluctantly walked over to the feeder and ate some of the seed!! After eating a bit, he walked over to the waterer and drank a good amount!! *ALLELUIA, ALLELUIA, AND PRAISE THE LORD!!!* I was so tickled to see this that I fell off of my milk crate that I was using for a stool!!

I was soooo afraid that the little guy hadn't had anything to eat or drink since Saturday. And, the thoughts of that both broke my heart and angered me beyond description. But, aparently his hunger combined with his seeing other pigeons eat and drink taught him to fill his belly on his own!! Poor little fellow!! It was easy to tell that he wasn't happy about the situation!! Nonetheless, he *is* eating and drinking!

BTW, the food and water are in containers so that the pigeons can have them "free choice." So, he will be able to eat and drink when he wants to. But, I will still keep a close eye on him for the next few days.

Thank you all so much for your quick responses and your information!! You're the best!!!!!!

Robert


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That's what I meant when I said some of them are absolutely shameless--they want to be fed by an adult and they don't even care who. They're just "lookin' for love in all the wrong places... "

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Some of them have absolutely no shame about it, either. Does he pump his shoulder and wave his wing(s) up and down when he's doing it?
> 
> Pidgey




Yes...

In fact I have found myself doing this when in a restaurant, and the Waiter or Waitress is finally setting the chow on the table.


Waiter - "Errrrrr...are you alright sir?"

Me - "Yea, I'm fine, just hungry, thanks..."

Waiter - "Uhhhhhh...okay..." , looks back several times over his shoulder as he walks away...

Me - one last enthusiastic "Peeeeeeeeeeeeep!" then I grab a fork and start in...

Manager - confers in hushed tones with waiter, other help join in, all leaning close, make furtive glances my way...


Oh well...



Phil
l v


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

PHIL!! 

I NEVER would have guessed!  

Soooo funny...

Hugs

Shi & Squeaks

P.S. BTW, haven't heard anything lately about BUTTERCUP! How is the little scamp doing????

BTW Beebiz...some birds will do almost anything for a meal! And besides, I KNOW what they are thinking: "nothing ventured, nothing gained!" The idea is not to have WORK for your meal!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Robert,

I'm glad you kept an attentive eye out on the youngster. He may have just been wanting the best of both worlds, but I am glad you are continuing to watch out for him. You might add some probiotics to the seed also, to help any other young birds you may have in the crowd, and it's good for all the birds.


----------



## beebiz (Nov 5, 2007)

Should I also add vitamins and electrolytes to the water??

Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

beebiz said:


> Should I also add vitamins and electrolytes to the water??
> 
> Thanks!


You can, but make sure to not overdose them, go strictly by instructions. You can get a good multi-vitamin for pigeons from one of our pigeon supply houses listed in our resources section.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> Yes...
> 
> In fact I have found myself doing this when in a restaurant, and the Waiter or Waitress is finally setting the chow on the table.
> 
> ...


You might oughta' clear your calendar a bit for more human interaction, Phil...

Pidgey


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

When feeding your baby don't be afraid to over feed, just fill up that crop nice and plump with plenty of water and let nature take it's course! It shouldn't be very long until the baby finally gets it and starts feeding on it's own, but keep that crop full to the point of even bulging if you know what i mean!


----------



## beebiz (Nov 5, 2007)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> When feeding your baby don't be afraid to over feed, just fill up that crop nice and plump with plenty of water and let nature take it's course! It shouldn't be very long until the baby finally gets it and starts feeding on it's own, but keep that crop full to the point of even bulging if you know what i mean!


Yep.... I know what you mean about a bulging crop!! It means I've eaten just a bit too much!!! Oh, oh, that's right.... you meant the pigeon... not *me*!! I still know what you mean. As I posted earlier, fortunately the little guy is eating and drinking. And seems to be doing it quite well too! I went the coop several times today and saw him eat and drink. There was not one time that I saw him beg for food from one of his fellow pigeons! I bragged on him like he was a puppy who had properly executed a trick properly!! But, I will continue to keep him under a very watchful eye!!

Thanks for the advice,
Robert


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> You might oughta' clear your calendar a bit for more human interaction, Phil...
> 
> Pidgey




That IS the 'human interaction'...!


Plus, I am a good tipper...and very tidy - I peck every last crumb off the Tablecloth, and stack the dishes according to size and so on with the silverware on top.

Once I have been a Customer a time or two, Restaurants love me..!


My last date w-a-s kinda 'quiet' during the meal though...moreso, after the meal, but thats fine, I like quiet people...

She did blush and flutter a little when I started puffing my cheeks, 'mooing' and then swooping here and there with those dramatic short-walks and bows and pauses.


I handed her a nice little 'twig' too...


I think her arm was twitching..!


A good sign...




Phil
l v


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

LOL Phil. I often times find myself displaying some rather pidgie behavior, too! Especially when I try to show Toadie that I love him even though he's a little bugger. Lean head down, low gurgly COO COOO COOO COOOOOs, there ya go. He instantly forgives me for doing whatever I did--something I can never remember.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

beebiz said:


> Yep.... I know what you mean about a bulging crop!! It means I've eaten just a bit too much!!! Oh, oh, that's right.... you meant the pigeon... not *me*!! I still know what you mean. As I posted earlier, fortunately the little guy is eating and drinking. And seems to be doing it quite well too! I went the coop several times today and saw him eat and drink. There was not one time that I saw him beg for food from one of his fellow pigeons! I bragged on him like he was a puppy who had properly executed a trick properly!! But, I will continue to keep him under a very watchful eye!!
> 
> Thanks for the advice,
> Robert



Hi Robert, 



Glad to hear things go well with this..!

So much simpler than if one has to feed a more or less new to us and resistive Fledgling...


Best wishes!

Phil
l v


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Very funny, Vasp!

And Robert, sounds like your little one was old enough to be "on the verge" of getting the hang of eating on his own. I'm sure watching the others AND, not getting fed!, were the deciding factors. 

My goodness, Phil! You ARE a comedian too!! Mmmm, looks like you can give Pidgey a run for his money! You also have the advantage of years of your "pigeon techniques" background to help! I'm sure any "true" pigeon lady friend would...respond...to your efforts!  

Best of - ah - "luck!"    

Shi
& Squeaks


----------

